
$99 Pinebook Gets KDE Neon Port - jrepinc
https://hackaday.com/2018/08/29/99-pinebook-gets-kde-neon-port/
======
jetti
The Pinebook looks interesting and this is the first I've heard of it. Does
anybody have any experience with it?

~~~
mockindignant
It has been discussed several times here, all of which can be found by typing
“pinebook” into the site search box.

